# What part of the state are people hunting opening pheasant?



## labhunter_1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Just curious as to what part of the state people are setting out to hunt in next weekend for the opener. I'm going to be in the South East part where the bird #'s are way down this year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

somewhere between Westhope and Antler. Just south of Sask. Not much pressure there.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Mott the spot for big cock country!!!


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Icelandic state park!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

r u dun said:


> somewhere between Westhope and Antler. Just south of Sask. Not much pressure there.


I did see a Border Patrol agent lurking behind a big bush up there once. Best to leave Many Sticks with a full tank if you're headed towards Antler/Westhope.


----------



## JonnyVance (Sep 30, 2007)

jwdinius1 said:


> Mott the spot for big cock country!!!


Mott is the spot but i'll tell everyone a little hint if you don't already know...your pockets better be pretty deep with $$ to hunt out there or else you better know people cuz it definately hard to get on land in that area. Of course there are PLOTs and stuff but the bad part is everyone else out there knows where they are. Just a little insight!


----------



## JonnyVance (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess I didn't say why you need deep pockets...There is a huge fee hunting business around Mott that is run by the Cannon Ball Co. and they charge I believe up to $300-$400 per gun/per day maybe even more. They have tried to buy the Mott motel which is home to a lot of hunters and has been for many years. When they gain control of that it will be all over! Good Luck This Weekend Everyone!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

JonnyVance said:


> I guess I didn't say why you need deep pockets...There is a huge fee hunting business around Mott that is run by the Cannon Ball Co. and they charge I believe up to $300-$400 per gun/per day maybe even more. They have tried to buy the Mott motel which is home to a lot of hunters and has been for many years. When they gain control of that it will be all over! Good Luck This Weekend Everyone!


Johnny,

Pretty sure everyone is being sarcastic. :wink: We're all aware of the fees out there, but thanks for the well-intended help!

Mike


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

JonnyVance said:


> I guess I didn't say why you need deep pockets...There is a huge fee hunting business around Mott that is run by the Cannon Ball Co. and they charge I believe up to $300-$400 per gun/per day maybe even more. They have tried to buy the Mott motel which is home to a lot of hunters and has been for many years. When they gain control of that it will be all over! Good Luck This Weekend Everyone!


NOOOO, you don't say!  :wink:

I'm going up to Pembina of course.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

r u dun said:


> somewhere between Westhope and Antler. Just south of Sask. Not much pressure there.


That would be Mohall, really you are going to the Mouse River Park to get some Canadian meat...... :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

S.E. of Winnipeg! :beer:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

i cant go out the opener but will go out the weekend after. bringing some buddies out to hopefully knock down some birds in the williston area. good luck to all you hunters this opener :beer:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I can't imagine why anyone would shoot ditch parrots when waterfowl season is in full swing, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

TB
Ditch Parrots are a heck of alot better eating than SKY CARP and Flying Livers LOL. Also its alot easier to set out a good decoy spread and dont need a boat for Ditch Parrots. I used to love duck hunting now i dont really enjoy it like i did.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Mott is the spot but i'll tell everyone a little hint if you don't already know...your pockets better be pretty deep with $$ to hunt out there or else you better know people cuz it definately hard to get on land in that area. Of course there are PLOTs and stuff but the bad part is everyone else out there knows where they are. Just a little insight!
> _________________


heres a little insight my uncle owns half the county, so dont tell me the ins and outs of mott!!!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

jwdinius1 said:


> heres a little insight my uncle owns half the county, so dont tell me the ins and outs of mott!!!


What the...? Here's a little more insight - don't get your panties in a bunch when the guy was just putting info out there for those who may not have known the "ins and outs" of how things work down there.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

kgpcr said:


> Flying Livers


Now that's a new one I haven't heard before... :rollin:


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 8, 2007)

3 of us will be flying up to Dickenson tomorrow afternoon to hunt Pheasants this Sat. through Monday on a ranch of 12,000 acres. Hows the bird population out there?


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Terrible!! Pembina has a pretty nice airport, might want to try putting in there. Really quite up there too. Also, not as expensive as the 12,000 acre ranch!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jwdinius1 said:


> > Mott is the spot but i'll tell everyone a little hint if you don't already know...your pockets better be pretty deep with $$ to hunt out there or else you better know people cuz it definately hard to get on land in that area. Of course there are PLOTs and stuff but the bad part is everyone else out there knows where they are. Just a little insight!
> > _________________
> 
> 
> heres a little insight my uncle owns half the county, so dont tell me the ins and outs of mott!!!


Hey.. do you mind me asking who's your uncle? When I lived out there I hunted his place I think... Heckuva nice guy too...

(PM me if you don't want it up here)

Ryan


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 8, 2007)

H2OfowlND said:


> Terrible!! Pembina has a pretty nice airport, might want to try putting in there. Really quite up there too. Also, not as expensive as the 12,000 acre ranch!!
> 
> H2OfowlND


The ranch were at belongs to a friend, so we are not out anything their. It's private and will not have any hunting on it but us. But your saying in general the bird count os poor?!?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

PEmbina is definitely the place to head and closer for you as well.


----------



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

The Pembina area did not receive the spring rains to decimate the hatch that the SE area of the state is suffering from. Overall hunting pressure will be higher this year, but the excellent hatch should make for lots of young roosters for the taking!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i had a camera moment last night driving around in se nodak. pulled around a curb and there were roughly 35-40 roosters standing on the road. those are moment that make you shake your fist and say, " Just wait until saturday bird, i will get my revenge!"


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> i had a camera moment last night driving around in se nodak. pulled around a curb and there were roughly 35-40 roosters standing on the road. those are moment that make you shake your fist and say, " Just wait until saturday bird, i will get my revenge!"


SSSHHHHUUUUUUUUUUSSSSHHHH!!!

Just for the record Norm is not from Oakes. That is just a ruse to confuse those that know no better.

(pppssstttt, he is actually from Pembina....... :beer: )


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 8, 2007)

Just got back from the North Dakota Pheasant opener late Wed night. Sat. we limited out by 10:30 AM. Sunday by 1PM. We also (2 of us) ended up hunting Tues. and Wed AM and came away with an additional 7 birds. All of this WITHOUT a hunting dog! This guy put us up in his home (my room had a queen size bed) fed us like we were kings, and best of all repeatedly stated they couldn't wait to have us back hunting next year making this an annual event! Our costs were an out of state hunting license, and lunch and dinner for the crew on Sat. and Sunday. (We took 3 of the group out for dinner on Monday evening as well). Our pilot (who owned the plane) is not I.F. rated so we ended up staying over Monday night in Dickinson and flying out to Bozeman MT. on Tuesday were 2 of us were able to take a commercial flight back to Mpls. which our friend covered with frequent flyer miles. (We stayed at the Pilots vacation residence up at the Yellow Stone Club) All-in-all a fantastic experience! Pictures to follow...


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 8, 2007)

These were my hunting partners, the guy on the left was our pilot. This is a shot I took of them looking at some additional property owned by the pilot at the YellowStone Club out in Montana.


----------

